# the NPP Day 4



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Well, last night and this morning I've accomplished a bit:









I need to hear this one again. There was more to it than I expected. I realize I was prejudiced against him: being a British composer, I expected him to be light-weight. But this was positively Brahmsian. Well, that's after a first listen. Got to go more.









#2. "Sid James" and I discussed this one a bit yesterday. It is going to be one of my favorite piano trios, I believe.









#3 Rhenish. Maybe a little better than I remember, but it still didn't rise above the undistinguished mass of symphonies between Beethoven 9 and Brahms 1. Now this is my opinion, not any kind of objective analysis or anything.









Castelnuovo-Tedesco. A really, really good concerto. I worry that a guitar can't hold its own with an orchestra, and it seems to me that C-T held the orchestra back a bit. It isn't a Mahlerian giant or anything, but a fair partner for the guitar, and the result is a lovely piece of music that I need to hear more.









Violin Concerto - very interesting! I'd forgotten that Weill was once on the cutting edge. Interesting orchestration, and I didn't figure out the structure, so I'll have something to listen for next time.


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Looking ahead, some things I might get to in the next few days:









The cello concerto.









#15









The octet.









Got to start making some progress on this one.


----------

